# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Maho Bay Sold

## Peter NJ

Maho Bay Campground on St John just sold for 14M.For anyone who has seen this pristine hillside lets pray the new owner doesnt ruin the island with condos and strip malls.I always thought this was National Park land donated from the Rockefellers..never to be sold..This cant be good news.

----------


## andynap

For that number its not going to stay a campground.

----------


## Jeanette

That would be criminal to commercially develop that part of of the island. I LOVE St. John and much of the island still looks like a beachfront Garden of Eden. Whoever approved the condo resort as you enter Cruz Bay harbor should be banished to Siberia.

----------

